# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Krisp, AI-powered noise-cancellation app, Krisp Technologies, Inc., Berkeley, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Krisp Technologies, Inc.

krisp.ai/product

----------


## Airicist

Krisp - noise cancellation app during calls

Nov 25, 2019




> Just imagine that you can mute all background noises and improve sound quality for your next call with only one button. Meet Krisp - world’s first noise-cancellation app with revolutionary AI-powered technology. 
> Just one click and all the noise is gone. That’s exactly what Krisp does.
> This easy-to-use but powerful app recognizes your voice and separates it from background noise, leaving only clean human voice. 
> Krisp is a noise cancellation software for you and your remote team available on Mac and Windows platforms.
> Krisp cancels noise bi-directionally, removing noise going from you to other call participants as well as noise coming from other call participants to you. 
> Now you can speak and listen without noise while in a call with your friends, clients, business partners or digital nomad fellows at anytime and from anywhere.
> Krisp noise cancellation app is great because it works with:
> 
> - Any communications app 
> ...

----------

